# 30-06 for sniper/hunting?



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

i dont know if this has been asked or not but im going to post anyway.

ive been thinking of getting a rifle i want one that in a survival/bug out situation i can use it for more than one thing. i want a rifle for hunting and guarding/sniping the perimeter of my Bug Out Location. so i was thinking about a 30-06 but i hear they are heavy and kick like a mule so if not a 30-06 what would people recommend?
thanks guys/gals


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I've got a Marlin 336 (lever action) 30-30, with a decent scope. LOVE this rifle, for hunting and sniping.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Excellent choice. None of he ones i have shot or owned kicked very bad at all. Real versatile round.


----------



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I've got a Marlin 336 (lever action) 30-30, with a decent scope. LOVE this rifle, for hunting and sniping.


i do have a 30-30 lever action. i got for christmas last year havent shot it much yet. whats th range on those?


----------



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Excellent choice. None of he ones i have shot or owned kicked very bad at all. Real versatile round.


okay thats good to know thank you


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you want a 30-06 get one. The 30-30 has a shorter range because the bullet is rounded and not pointed. Any good bolt action should do right?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

suzuki2011 said:


> i do have a 30-30 lever action. i got for christmas last year havent shot it much yet. whats th range on those?


Theoretically or actually?

200 yards is pretty much it for a 30-30, they REALLY start to drop after that.

Having said that, long range shooting is not just something you buy a gun for and can "just do it". Once you get past 200 yards with a .30-30 you are really going to have to know what you are doing... a .30-06 can go further and flatter, but again you are going to need to know ballistics, wind, etc. Hitting a moving man size target at 500 yards, for example, is exceedingly hard with a .30-06 if there's any wind at all.

Realistically, if you are going to be doing 200 yards or less, than your .30-30 is good to go.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

30.06 is a good round. It has decent knockdown power at range and reasonable recoil.
However, past a certain range, the round begins to drop significantly due to its weight.
My hunting rifle is chambered in .270 in order to take advantage of higher velocities and less bullet drop than the 30.06.
It uses the same cartridge as the 30.06, but has a much flatter trajectory. It can make a decent sniper round, but distance vs. effectiveness becomes an issue at range. Shot placement will count more.

That said, I don't intend to engage anyone passed 300yds. For that distance, either would be spot on. Go with a wooden stock if recoil is your concern. It will reduce felt recoil. Go with a synthetic if weight is your primary issue. A limbsaver on either will help no matter what.

If I had my pick for a utility round like this, I'd probably go with the .300 win mag, but I've heard felt recoil is substantial.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> If I had my pick for a utility round like this, I'd probably go with the .300 win mag, but I've heard felt recoil is substantial.












*It feels about like this ^^^^*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A bolt action will be limited in rate of fire but most are quite accurate.

For calibers I'd go with the 06 or 308 due to ammo availability. Either round can be effective well past 500yds. The 270 7mm Rem mag and 300 Win mag are also great choices but you won't find ammo as readily available. Other calibers also work well but then ammo is even harder to find.

You might want to look at a CMP M1 Garand or Springfield M1A, 3006 and 308 respectively. Autoloaders and reliable as the sun. The M1A has the advantage of magazine fed, while the M1 uses stripper clips.

Lots of other choices like the HK or FAL autoloaders in 308. The M1/M1A have much nicer sights.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> *It feels about like this ^^^^*


Yep, I've a M70 in 300 Win topped with a 6.5 X 20 Leupold. It will reach out and touch things but you need to shoot it a lot before you get used to the recoil. My M70 3006 is quite mild in comparison even with hot handloads. Also, unless you handload, 300 Win mag ammo is $$$


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ptr-91 just came to mind.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

James m said:


> If you want a 30-06 get one. The 30-30 has a shorter range because the bullet is rounded and not pointed. Any good bolt action should do right?


Sure we have discussed this issue previously but I got my Winni stocked up on the Lever Evolution Ammo. Seems to make them quite a bit perkier. Saw one chart which showed the ballistics at 200 yds only a hundred ft pounds less than a .308. Think the chart below shows the trajectory. I would also take a .270 over a naught Six..if a person had a choice in a bolt gun. I also like .243 real well depending on what a person intends to hunt. Is more than enough for Texas White Tails and thugs. Marginal for big hawgs. 
Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Rifle :: Choose by Caliber :: 30-30 Win :: 30-30 Win 160 gr FTX® LEVERevolution®


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

.30-06 would be a valid round in the sniping/hunting role. Lot of good options for a good bolt action .30-06, but not so many semi autos. For that, I'd say look at .308/7.62 NATO. Cheaper blasting ammo, same quality hunting ammo, lighter, far more common semi-auto weapons, higher capacity magazines, and for 90% of most situations, just as good. There are a lot of good .308s that can do general purpose rifle/hunting rifle combo, ranging from the tried and true Cold War big three (M1A, FAL, and HK91/PTR-91), to lighter, and probably more accurate rifles like the various makes of AR-10s, SCAR 17S, HK417, and odd balls like the Kel-Tec RFB. 

Tons of options out there, but it looks like you're starting in the right place.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Realistically, at most any range if you're close to being on target, they will hear the sound of a bullet close by. I have a M1A NM, but live where its range will not be needed. folks walking within 200 yrds will do a double take when they hear rounds incoming. Semi-auto not needed. jmo.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The 30-06 is the most versatile round available.
The recoil is not bad, may take some getting used to, but is managable for most anyone.

If I could have one rifle-- it would be a 30-06.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When I was 16 my dad bought me a 760 in 30/06. At the time would fire anything from 125 accelerators to 220 grain. He bought, I paid. Can't count the number of tags filled with that gun. Really can't loose on this one. Every backwoods mom and pop store from here to there will have ammo for it. Same with the 30/30.jmo. Can't go wrong!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There was certainly a large share of Police Counter snipers that used the 30-06. It is my choice of hunting round. The problem back then was that there was no match option. We went with .308 for this reason. There are probably better ammo options these days. 30-06 is a fine cartridge.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its been said that the 30-06 is one of the most versatile rounds and is effective on most if not all animals in North America. If you're asking for permission, Yes, go get one!

But remember, Firearms are like tools. Each Firearm, each caliber of bullet, each shotgun shell size has its area of expertise.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

An avid old coyote hunting pal was into the 55 gr accelerators for his BDL. could make a naught six pretend to be a .220 Swift according to him anyway. Another old pal had one of his chums load up some hot running 110 grain model regular 06 ammo. Could not quite make it to the target without disintegrating itself.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

30-06 ruled for a long time. It can do the job and still a wide range of rounds for it


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

If you plan on hunting with it magazine capisity is an issue. Lots of states have limitations for capisity. Make sure you can find a capisity limiter (plug) if what you buy has a high cap mag. This should not be an issue if you buy a bolt action. The next decision is long or short action. If I had to choose somthing for my first "long range" rifle in a common chambering. I would go with 308 (short action) or 30-06 (long action). I don't own either. I prefer the 7mm (.284) bullet so for me it is 7mm08 (short action) and 280rem (long action) but box ammo can be harder to find and more expensive.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The 30-06 has been called "America's caliber" for a very good reason.
I'm another one of those who if I could only have one rifle it would be a bolt action 30-06.
Recoil in one of the 6 pound synthetic stocked rifles that seem to be so popular these days would be significant.

If recoil is an issue, only one poster so far has offered the answer - the 243 Winchester. Ammo can be bought ranging from varmint loads up to loads suitable for white tailed deer. And a round that will kill a deer will kill a human if it came down to that. The 243 is based on a necked down 308 case. You can get a good, wood stocked, accurate, Savage bolt action for not much more than the "economy" synthetic stocked Remington 770 (which I have read and heard bad things about).


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Another thought, there are some that believe you should shoot the barrel in. There are some that say it doesn't help. My official answer to anyone that ask is if it does help then good if it doesn't help well it didn't hurt and you got some range time in with your new rifle. I do shoot mine in. 1 shot then clean for 5 rounds. 2 shots then clean for 6 rounds. The last 4 rounds in the box then clean. 5 minuits between all shots.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

3006 is an excellent round , every body keeps talking about recoil , the 06 has been around for like ever been used all over the world, been to war, put food on the table and I have almost never heard anyone say it was harsh until recently , may be because people carry ultra light 6 pound or less my 06 is a Remington 700 adl it weights in at about 8 pounds has a felt recoils about like a 20 gauge, so I would say go for it it good you can hunt just about anything with it and no one is going argue about using for defense.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm 75% sure my next rifle will be a bolt action 30.06. The other 25% leans toward .308 - I have confidence that either one will work just fine for your stated purposes ... and mine 

This is a quick and informative comparison article:

http://bulletin.accurateshooter.com/2011/04/308-win-vs-30-06-match-results-may-surprise-you/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> 3006 is an excellent round , every body keeps talking about recoil , the 06 has been around for like ever been used all over the world, been to war, put food on the table and I have almost never heard anyone say it was harsh until recently , may be because people carry ultra light 6 pound or less my 06 is a Remington 700 adl it weights in at about 8 pounds has a felt recoils about like a 20 gauge, so I would say go for it it good you can hunt just about anything with it and no one is going argue about using for defense.


That is because the current generation has been raised on the 223/5.56 AR-15. That was their primary arm in the military, or all they have ever seen the military use, so they want one too. Recoil is a foreign thing to those people.
I was raised on ex-WWII rifles and pistols. 30-06 and 45 ACP. I'm used to it. My first issue weapon in the Army was the M14. Recoil doesn't scare me, it's just part of the deal. Heck, 3" 12 ga buckshot out of a 6 pound single shot is fun. So is 45-70 out of an NEF Handi Rifle single shot.
BUT, it is all according to what you were raised up on. And I don't look down on anyone who is averse to recoil. As they say "different strokes for different folks."


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yep, I've a M70 in 300 Win topped with a 6.5 X 20 Leupold. It will reach out and touch things but you need to shoot it a lot before you get used to the recoil. My M70 3006 is quite mild in comparison even with hot handloads. Also, unless you handload, 300 Win mag ammo is $$$


I've used a very similar set up (Winchester M70 in .270) for over 20 years and done very well with it out to 300+ yards. The .270 is a necked down 30-06 case using marginally lighter BTS (boat tailed spitzer) slugs, but achieving higher velocities and a bit less recoil. The high ballistic coefficient (4.78 or better) of the 130 gr makes it ideal for sniper type applications. I've loaded everything from 90gr for varmint loads to 160gr for large whitetails and the reach out accuracy is consistent across the range.

People say the one downside to the caliber is that it isn't that available, but through all of the ammo shortages of the past three years, I've been able to walk into Wally World and pick up a box of 130gr or 150gr .270 for $17 - $18 without fail. At times it was some of the only rifle ammo on the shelf.

I use a 3-9 X 50mm Leupold with a 26" stainless barrel and composite stock with an internal mag. 130gr Nosler ballistic tip slugs with a medium to slow burn powder is a great combo. For those of you who haven't done your homework, but like to post anyway.... you might find the history of the .270 as a tactical round interesting. There are some sniper legends built around the .270 and the M70 rifle.

Oh, if cycle time and round capacity are issues for you, you might reconsider your approach to sniping and hunting.

Ya, I know... my post is a bit edgy. It's past my bed time.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A couple more thoughts for the budget minded.

Mosin-Nagants can be had for $170. Accurate and plenty of power.

Mausers in 7 or 8mm can be found for a little more


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

30-06 was a great round but I wonder why the military dumped it and went to the 308. Back 50 odd years ago. Must have been some reason??

Also wonder why the 300 Win mag is now so popular with the sniper community. Looks like the 30-06 is kind of old news.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> A couple more thoughts for the budget minded.
> 
> Mosin-Nagants can be had for $170. Accurate and plenty of power.
> 
> Mausers in 7 or 8mm can be found for a little more


Mosin Nagants are all fine and well until Obama bans all foreign ammo with the stoke of a pen. The only domestic branded 7.62X54R I have seen is Winchester, and it is not really domestic - it is actually made in the Czech Republic by Sellier & Bellot.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said:


> 30-06 was a great round but I wonder why the military dumped it and went to the 308. Back 50 odd years ago. Must have been some reason??
> 
> Also wonder why the 300 Win mag is now so popular with the sniper community. Looks like the 30-06 is kind of old news.


I'm no expert but the '06 is a long action making it somewhat unreliable in semi/auto mode.
That's where the 308 comes in.
I have no 308, since I like bolt actions this year though


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mosin Nagants are all fine and well until Obama bans all foreign ammo with the stoke of a pen. The only domestic branded 7.62X54R I have seen is Winchester, and it is not really domestic - it is actually made in the Czech Republic by Sellier & Bellot.


Stock up now for 25 cents a round.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I'm no expert but the '06 is a long action making it somewhat unreliable in semi/auto mode.
> That's where the 308 comes in.
> I have no 308, since I like bolt actions this year though


Never heard of the Garand have a rep for jamming or the Browning BAR


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I think the M1 Garand is a great rifle, I'll take an AR platform in .308


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> 3006 is an excellent round , every body keeps talking about recoil , the 06 has been around for like ever been used all over the world, been to war, put food on the table and I have almost never heard anyone say it was harsh until recently , may be because people carry ultra light 6 pound or less my 06 is a Remington 700 adl it weights in at about 8 pounds has a felt recoils about like a 20 gauge, so I would say go for it it good you can hunt just about anything with it and no one is going argue about using for defense.


Put about 60rds so far down range with my Remington 700 adl 30.06, and I can honestly say that my shotgun kicks more. I fire Winchester super x 180gr through my ought 6.

If I had to choose only one rifle, it would be my 30.06, although I do have a .308 howa bolt action available to me if needed.

Plus, I like wood stocks  ooohhh pretty......








Can't go wrong with a 30.06, especially bolt action. But I'm partial to bolt actions. Thinking of picking up a 12ga bolt action. You know, just 'cause hahaha


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a 30-06. Great rifle for both Hunting and snipping. My wife picked up a 227 from a guy at work for a $100 bucks that shoots great but I tend to like the 30-06 better. I don't think you can go wrong with either weapon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Never heard of the Garand have a rep for jamming or the Browning BAR


Short Action has less distance to travel,simple math.

The Garand I had cycled well,the BAR I had was a Browning Hunting Rifle which cycled well but wouldn't charge the trigger unless you let the bolt fly scaring every deer around into the next DMU.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Short Action has less distance to travel,simple math.
> 
> The Garand I had cycled well,the BAR I had was a Browning Hunting Rifle which cycled well but wouldn't charge the trigger unless you let the bolt fly scaring every deer around into the next DMU.


So you go hunting without a round chambered? Hell, I've seen deer bolt when you drop the safety on some guns or cock a flint/perc rifle......

A gunsmith I asked what semis he trusted for hunting? his response was a Garand type or the BAR hunting rifle.

The BAR I was thinking of was this, cycles quite well, my friends Dad has one. It's FUN!!!:

P.S. For MLs, grab the hammer then pull the trigger, pull hammer back, release trigger. Slowly and carefully you can lower the hammer and allow the hammer to engage the sear without a "click"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> View attachment 11140
> 
> 
> So you go hunting without a round chambered? Hell, I've seen deer bolt when you drop the safety on some guns or cock a flint/perc rifle......
> ...


Michigan Law states to carry your gun unloaded in chamber while walking to your stand when it's dark out.
I get to the blind an hour before daylight, then try to ease the bolt down on the chamber.Shoot at a 10 pt,click no boom.

*Disclaimer- I Am Not A Gunsmith -IANAG-but one who worked on my gun trying to correct the issue got an idiot ring from the BAR.

When I let the bolt fly is was pre dawn pre scaring the deer away before you could see them


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Stock up now for 25 cents a round.


I'm sitting on some cans of 1954 Bulgarian Light Ball surplus. The gun shop had 440 round cans priced for $49.00. He thought there were 100 rounds in the can, why should I have told him different? I bought all he had.
Also have some Wolf 203 grain.
I'm set.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What did the can say? He's thinking 50 cents each,you are thinking 11 cents


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> 30-06 was a great round but I wonder why the military dumped it and went to the 308. Back 50 odd years ago. Must have been some reason??


Weight and size. .308 is shorter, and lighter, and this is magnified in the weapons it was designed to shoot. And ballisticly, there was no advantage to using the old .30-06 M2 Ball round compared to the M80 Ball 7.62 round, as it was designed to be essentially the same thing. .30-06 did remain in some corners of the military as a sniping round, but even in that role, doesn't offer much of an advantage over .308, at least when you could step up to .338 Lapua or .300 Win Mag, which is why those are the sniping rounds of choice in Afghanistan.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

If your intention is to reach out and "touch" somebody, it would be smart to stay away from the mouse calibers that some are recommending. A 30-06 with a 165 grain boat tail projectile don't kick too much, and is flat shooting out to almost 500 yards. Medium to large sized game is no match for a well placed shot. The 30-06 caliber offers projectiles from 55 grains to over 200 for most shooting needs.

More importantly, 30-06 ammo is carried in most stores, from Mom & Pops, to big box stores.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

topgun said:


> If your intention is to reach out and "touch" somebody, it would be smart to stay away from the mouse calibers that some are recommending. A 30-06 with a 165 grain boat tail projectile don't kick too much, and is flat shooting out to almost 500 yards. Medium to large sized game is no match for a well placed shot. The 30-06 caliber offers projectiles from 55 grains to over 200 for most shooting needs.
> 
> More importantly, 30-06 ammo is carried in most stores, from Mom & Pops, to big box stores.


I have loaded 45gr in a .308 with a plastic sabot, never seen a 55gr .308 caliber projectile


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I think a better question is would the hunting rifle have the same features as a sniper rifle. For hunting I want something light only need 2-3 rounds and don't need to quickly change mags. If I was sniping I might need to change mags fast, and need more ammo. The barrel needs to be thicker to take the extra heat from rapid fire. Weight might be less of an issue for a sniping rifle. 

Even as far as scopes go things might be different. for hunting I like a 3-9 or 4-12 when doing long range shooting I want a 6-24, so I can get a clear view of the target at longer ranges.

Will the 30-06 work for either yes. Its a great round. Could in a pinch I use a hunting rifle as a sniping rifle yes. 

But one last thing just remember in a SHTF world, do you want to engage targets over 200 yards? As remember once you fire a weapon there are unintended consequences. While you take a shot at some people who are 300 yards out as they where getting close to you, however once you fire that shot everyone in a mile or 2 area heard that shot and know knows there is a threat in the area. And contact that could have been friendly could quickly become hostel because you fired a shot a someone who you felt was a threat before knowing all the details.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The 30-06 has been around for a bazillion years and has played an important role in every military action from the 20th century. It is available in almost every ammo shack, hardware store, and sporting goods bulk outlet big box chain store. You can find it on any continent. And it ranges in bullet weights from super light 96 grain to 200+ grains. It shoots far and flat and most rifles built to take the 06 are built like a brick $#!+ house.

The 308 replaced the 30-06 and is a great option as well. Recent military use has pushed its popularity to surpass the 30-06 in modern weapons and you can often find them in AR platforms.

The 30-30 is the original Assault rifle. Lever action mechanisims are built like a truck and offer reliability that is off the charts. It isn't as flat as 308 or 30-06 but it part the hair on a gnats @$$ at 150 yards and with new ammo, it is lethal out to 200 / 250 yards in the right hands.

Ironically the 30-30 has mirror image ballistics of the 7.62 x31 that the AK-47 uses. That platform isn't the most accurate but the SKS usually is so it is just as valid as the 30-30 is.

Stepping back up is the 7.62x54R - This is the round that the Mosin fires and is a heavy hitter. I like to call it the "because people like to hide behind things" round. If ancient rifles held together with solidified oil and Helga's toenail clippings (Mosin-Nagant) aren't your style, look to the SVD Dragunov. It is a Semi-Auto (looks like a big AK) that fires this beasty round.

There is always the .223 / 5.56. It is a great mobility - run and gun round, but for shooting behind stationary cover I prefer a heavier longer distance round with a longer barrel.

You also have the AK-74 in 5.45 - Fun to shoot, but I'd consider it a punchline in any serious survival discussion. That's just me. Someone will disagree and probably for good reasons.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that's 7.62x39 for the ak, Mr gallup
and just some FYI the 308,3006,are also 7.62 , 
308= 7.62x51
3006=7.62x63
and for giggles the 3030 is *WHAT* 7.62x51rimmed(yah yah yah I know not even close to the 308 in effectiveness)
so as you can see there are a lot of 7.62mm(30 cal) out there.
peep keep saying the 308 is = to the 06 not really cause you can go really heavy with 06 before you hit max ballistics on the 308 -and yes there are magnums like the 338 or 300 win but hey why settle for that why not just go ballistic an hit the o'l 50 bmg -i'll tell you cause it isn't practical or cost effective.;
the 3006 is a very great round it is along action what does this really mean well it means it take just a little bit longer to "lock and load" how much longer well less than a second is this a real advantage not in my eyes when the 06 goes a couple 100 fps faster and hits with a 100+ more fp of energy now is this a great amount not really but besides the 7.62x39 the 3006 is my favorite cartridge. it does everything out of magnum velocities and I like that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At the end of the day, the 30-06 is the most popular hunting caliber in the USA. If you shoot one and it has too much recoil for you the get its baby brother the 270 Winchester. same case, smaller diameter bullets, but still ok for elk out to 250 yards or so. During WWII both calibers were used by military snipers. The 30-06 shoots competitively out to 1000 yards on man size targets. If you use the 30-06 with a 165 grain spitzer, boat-tail bullet you get the best trajectory out to 600 yards.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> that's 7.62x39 for the ak, Mr gallup


DOH! Thanks for the correction. Those two numbers are on the opposite side of the keyboard - can't even claim typo.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it's ok GT I do that all the time.
what is this 270 I hear of?- ok I got one it is my pronghorn rife ( it is a savage110 and I run 130 gr factory stuff usually ballistic tips and it will shoot) and for those that practice the sniper craft pronghorn is what I hunt to keep up on the skill -you got to be sneaky and a good shot at a decent range they can see, smell and hear you a mile away and if they get a wiff will haul azz at speeds up to 50 miles an hour so the be gone. now recoil I really don't notice a difference between the 06 or the 270 they are about the same -I do not use the 3006 on pronghorn cause it isn't needed they only weight like 100 pounds or so, could I? sure, but I like the taste of non blasted meat.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

As much as some people might consider the .270 a junior version of the 30-06, a review of ballistics standards charts will show that in ranges beyond 150 yards, not only is the .270 flatter shooting, but (with the possible exception of the 150gr load) the .270 delivers up to 15% greater energy than the 30-06. The 140gr .270 delivers 2140 ft/lbs at 200yds, while the best 30-06 (165gr PSP) only marginally clears 1900 ft/lbs. Those differences aren't large, but in no way is the .270 a compromise.

There's no doubt that the 30-06 wins the popularity contest, but like with politics... that doesn't always give you the best performing candidate.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

you might want to check out this set of videos https://www.youtube.com/user/TiborasaurusRex/playlists look at the sniping list there is some good info about caliber selection ect.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

pakrat said:


> As much as some people might consider the .270 a junior version of the 30-06, a review of ballistics standards charts will show that in ranges beyond 150 yards, not only is the .270 flatter shooting, but (with the possible exception of the 150gr load) the .270 delivers up to 15% greater energy than the 30-06. The 140gr .270 delivers 2140 ft/lbs at 200yds, while the best 30-06 (165gr PSP) only marginally clears 1900 ft/lbs. Those differences aren't large, but in no way is the .270 a compromise.
> 
> There's no doubt that the 30-06 wins the popularity contest, but like with politics... that doesn't always give you the best performing candidate.


Hmmmm....? using 165gr with BC of 0.387 at 2900 fps gets 2173 fpe from an 06, a sleeker slug with BC of 0.475 gets 2323

The 270 might shoot flatter but if you get into bigger bullets with high BC the 30-06 will retain much more energy.

For instance a 150gr (0.525 BC) at 2900 fps out of the 270 will have 1446 and 1073 fpe at 500 and 700 yds

a 195gr (0.550) at 2700 fps from the 06 1641 and 1232 fpe

a 225 gr ( 0.670) at 2500 fps from the 06 1803 and 1423 fpe.

The trajectories at 700 yds for the examples above, with a 200 yd zero, will result in -106" for the 150 gr 270, -121" for the 195gr 06 and -132 for the 225gr 06. The 270 is not that much "flatter" . and the 06 has 150 and 350 more fpe using the 195 and 225 gr respectively.

The bigger 06 bullets will also fare much better in the wind.

The above numbers were obtained using data from the latest Hornady loading manual (max loads and bullet BC) and their online ballistic calculator.

" wins the popularity contest, but like with politics... that doesn't always give you the best performing candidate." - reminds me of 2012 for Im-POTUS


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> Weight and size. .308 is shorter, and lighter, and this is magnified in the weapons it was designed to shoot. And ballisticly, there was no advantage to using the old .30-06 M2 Ball round compared to the M80 Ball 7.62 round, as it was designed to be essentially the same thing. .30-06 did remain in some corners of the military as a sniping round, but even in that role, doesn't offer much of an advantage over .308, at least when you could step up to .338 Lapua or .300 Win Mag, which is why those are the sniping rounds of choice in Afghanistan.


Back in the old days it was rumored the .308 round cycled through full autos better than the 06 since it was shorter. Not to arguing with those in the BAR/Garand Camp by any means. Military Intelligence is an Oxymoron no doubt. I only knew one guy who owned one and it was a lever action Winchester I think. He say it would kick the poo out of a person. The pundits of the day claimed the 08 have a real arched trajectory at distance. Thank that was illustrated by the nice fellow who published the chart. Aint sure about that since not ever bothered to be interested to put a fire in the hole on one of them things. Thats all I know about that. Think cops like em because the ammo is cheap and they aint got good sense. Yall break me a lot around here.


----------

